# How To Create A .sis File???



## mayneu (Dec 13, 2006)

hi, i just wanna know how to create a sis file for my nokia 6630. i have a beautiful software, very small and simple yet powerful. i wanna know is there any automated software which will convert .exe file to .sis file which should be fully compatible with my nokia 6630....

kindly guide me on creating sis file in detail guys. with caps would be even more better.... or if anyone is generous to help me out, i can give them the software, so that they can convert it to sis file format and send me or upload in rapidshare..... anyone ready???


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 13, 2006)

I never created sis files, so can't tell much.
But u can find required tools & informations here:

*www.forum.nokia.com/


----------



## n2casey (Dec 14, 2006)

Wrong section, & another thread running with same post.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43688


Thread Reported!


----------



## mehulved (Dec 14, 2006)

Threads merged. And you are lucky enough that I can't give you one more -ve rep cos you just got one. Why don't you follow the rules and make life easier for both of us.


----------



## busyanuj (Dec 14, 2006)

mayneu said:
			
		

> hi, i just wanna know how to create a sis file for my nokia 6630. i have a beautiful software, very small and simple yet powerful. i wanna know is there any automated software which will convert .exe file to .sis file which should be fully compatible with my nokia 6630....
> 
> kindly guide me on creating sis file in detail guys. with caps would be even more better.... or if anyone is generous to help me out, i can give them the software, so that they can convert it to sis file format and send me or upload in rapidshare..... anyone ready???



*.sis *files are symbian files designed specifically to run on symbian OS which is the default OS in all of nokia n-series, 6630, 6600 etc.

the *.exe* you mention are files/programs in windows.

you'll have to code your own softwares/programs in symbian platform if you want them to run on your mobile phone.

i'm afraid there's no _.exe_ to _.sis_ converter.


----------



## iMav (Dec 14, 2006)

there is a 'makesis' app but not sure whether it converts exe to app as nokia apps use *.app as their extension


----------



## mayneu (Dec 14, 2006)

*please provide me a tutorial on making .sis file....*

hi guys, i wanna create a sis file for my nokia 6630. i need ur help for that. i went through the nokia forum site, there i didnt find an A-Z tutorial on how to make a sis file from .exe file.

if anyone could provide me a simple in detail tutorial of how to create a sis file including tools needed, it would be grateful.

i appreciate the hard work of those who can help me and others who cant understand computer language... i feel most of us will need that kind of tutorials.... any help from this forum regarding this problem???


----------



## anilmail17 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: please provide me a tutorial on making .sis file....*

no one cn convert .exe to .sis because both are diffrent things .sis is just a type of compression which  is used in symbianOS. But u can create ur own sis files by using tools like which are given in nokia forum tools section and u can also find a tool which can create symbianOS app for u by using ur own fav IDE. Finally if u just want to create some themes then u can use theme studio which is also available on nokia forum using this u can create .sis theme file for ur phone
__________
U can download a utility know as unmakesis which can uncomprss sis file and extract files from it from *www.atz-soft.com/download.html


----------



## iMav (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: please provide me a tutorial on making .sis file....*

as pointed out earlier ... nokia appz use *.app as their extension and as said by anil *sis is only an installer something like install shield only extracts files .... u can easily make sis file using makesis ... for converting ur software to *.app search the net


----------



## mayneu (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: please provide me a tutorial on making .sis file....*



			
				anilmail17 said:
			
		

> no one cn convert .exe to .sis because both are diffrent things .sis is just a type of compression which  is used in symbianOS. But u can create ur own sis files by using tools like which are given in nokia forum tools section and u can also find a tool which can create symbianOS app for u by using ur own fav IDE. Finally if u just want to create some themes then u can use theme studio which is also available on nokia forum using this u can create .sis theme file for ur phone
> __________
> U can download a utility know as unmakesis which can uncomprss sis file and extract files from it from *www.atz-soft.com/download.html



thanks anil for ur kind answer. i didnt know that sis file is just for extracting files of an application used in symbion phones. i actually wanted to create one symbion application for my nokia 6630 from a windows application...

i thought i can convert the file type, which will get converted to sis file and work.
now i have to build a .app file and then put it into sis file.... quite a lenghty process i think.... do u know how to do it??? if u can help me, i am greatful to u.

i wanted to make screamer radio(free internet radio) work on my nokia6630. so i thought of making a sis file of that. screamer radio is a great software as u all know. it works on dial up connection also flawlessly.... so the gprs connection speed of most of mobile networks is above this speed. since my phone is not having fm radio and i am not living at bangalore at present, i thought of making such application and subscribe gprs.....

thanks for ur information.... it would be greatful if u can help me making that application work on mobile phone...waiting for ur positive response....


----------



## mukul (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: please provide me a tutorial on making .sis file....*

u cant make one from exe.....

becoz .sis is for symbion os .....and .exe is for dos based or windows based


----------



## anilmail17 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: please provide me a tutorial on making .sis file....*

no i dont knw how to create app files but i think u can create ur program in java and then use the S60 2nd edition sdk available on nokia.forum to create such program. It includes documentation, emulator, sample code and library.


----------



## iMav (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: please provide me a tutorial on making .sis file....*

visit nokia forum ... ur query will be resolved


----------

